# Honda Navi to launched @ INR 48,000



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2016)

*Honda Navi*

Hai,

Honda Navi to launched @ INR 48,000.

Honda Navi is powered by a *109.2 cc engine* powering nearly every Honda motorcycle and scooter in the commuter segment. It produces a max of *8 BHP @ 7,000 rpm* and *8.96 NM @ 5,500 rpm*. It comes with the same V-Matic automatic transmission which is used in Honda scooters. 

Honda Navi 110 comes with a *vacant space below the traditional fuel tank position*,  which is expected to carry a removable storage as seen in some concepts  around the motor shows. Navi uses a 12 inch front wheel whereas the  rear measures 10 inch in size. The tyres are standard Activa sized and  the same is being offered in 5 eye catchy colors: Patriot Red, Hooper  Green, Shasta White, Sparky Orange and Black. 

Honda Navi weighs just 101 kg and comes with a fuel tank of just 3.8  liters. It measures 1805 mm in length, 748 mm in width and 1039 mm in  height. The *seat height measures 765 mm* and wheelbase is 1286 mm. The ground clearance of Navi 110 is 156 mm. 

Honda Navi 110 is available in one single variant for now, though Honda  says that Navi is very customizable and you can opt for different body  options and coloured body panels. Three strong>custom variants of  Honda Navi 110 were also showcased @ 2016 Autp Expo. The variants are  known as Navi Street, Navi Adventure and Navi off-road. You need to  download the Honda Navi mobile phone app to book this monkey bike for  you.

The starting price for Honda Navi 110 is *Rs. 39,500 (ex-showroom Delhi)*  and pre-bookings for the same are now open. Honda Navi seems to be a  very good option at this price point, if one is looking for a unique  2-wheeler to stand out from the crowd.

*s15.postimg.org/rjkavube3/screenshot-autos+maxabout+com+2016-04-01+06-36-4.png


*Source:*Honda Navi 110 Price, Specs, Review, Pics &amp; Mileage in Indi


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 5, 2016)

Its like the US version of Honda Grom


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 5, 2016)

Great


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jun 15, 2016)

Who will buy this ****?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 15, 2016)

vedula.k95 said:


> Who will buy this ****?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



 many have been buying


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2016)

I saw its review..its more of a m80 or luna type thing...an inbetweeen scooter and bike...something like kuv100 (front is jeepish and back is carish)

but it runs good and somedays back a guy was handling it like a toy coz its balance is of bike but without gear.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 16, 2016)

People are not goingg to buy this especially in India ,In US they buy the grom for fun especially you can do wheelies on them like a charm.


----------



## dissel (Jun 16, 2016)

^^^^
Seen plenty of them around my locality as well Metro Area already - Many Sale Executive, Medical Representative, IT Guys (who are living near their office) already invest their money in it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 16, 2016)

Nanducob said:


> People are not going to buy this especially in India ,In US they buy the grom for fun especially you can do wheelies on them like a charm.


*
Major Differences between Honda Grom & Honda Navi*

*s31.postimg.org/htuwdwepn/screenshot_www_drivespark_com_2016_06_16_06_59_4.png

*s31.postimg.org/624s1jeor/screenshot_www_drivespark_com_2016_06_16_06_59_0.png

Let's take a look at the difference between the two models and the reason why it has not made it to the Indian shores.

*Source:* Read more at: Honda Navi vs Honda Grom Comparison: Why Didn't The Grom Come To India? - DriveSpark


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 22, 2017)

freepricelist said:


> Great thanks for sharing this is very helpful for me ...


Glad that you found it helpful after an year <3


----------

